# another table



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

This is the table I made out of the cedar I got up at mg sawmill. Beautiful wood. I took these pics before the stain. I used the cedar because it's an outdoor table. The guy I'm building it for wanted a dark pub style table. SOoooo, this beautiful wood is being covered with a dark brown stain sealer. I might take an after picture tomorrow. It won't be as nice. Table and benches are six feet long. There are two benches, the other one is in the garage w/ stain on it. The short cross members on the leg suports are mortise'd into the uprights, no hardware. The legs are inset into the bottom of the table 3/8 or an inch and the bench legs are done the same. 4 1/2" lag bolts w/ washers hold everything else together. All bolts are from the bottom so they're not visable. I did the insets on the bottom of the table w/ my new Freud router, the one that's been on sale for a while. It's very nice.
later, biggreen

Next, two very expensice bar stools and a walnut cutting board table w/ drawer.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Excellent work, Steve...NOW, let's see the 'expensive' bar stools... I thought the only expense involved with a bar stool was incurred by the guy sitting on it. 

Was this one a 'six pack' or a 'whole case' job ??:rotfl: 

Seriously...super joinery work..Keep us posted...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

beautiful!

It's a shame you have to cover it up with stain.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

VERY NICE That table will last forever.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Is that rose cedar? I bet it smells great. Shame to cover it up


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Too bad they won't let you use a clear sealer.

Nice work.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I think it's aromatic cedar, that's what they called it anyway. It smells just like the stuff used on chest and closet linings. I think everything they mill is from here in Texas, what grows locally? It's a lot harder and easier to work with thay the cedar I used for the tables at the Gingerman. Oh, and I'm not allergic to it like I was the other cedar. I guess I need to make sure I know the difference so I don't use the allergic cedar again. No more snot slinging weekends.

later, biggreen


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

WOW, thats great


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

That looks realllly nice! Awesome job!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Simply beautiful BG!! I like the no hardware approach. It's such a shame to cover that gorgeous wood with a stain.

So the report is good on the router? My wife has been after me to order one for my birthday but I just haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

That is a great looking table !


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Here's the after stain pic. Dropped it off at his house sunday and broke it in w/ a proper barley wine. The other pic is the start of the cutting board table. I think I need more clamps. Never have enough clamps. 

later, biggreen


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Man, that table sure looks different...I liked it better in it's natural color.

Be sure to post some pics of the barstools and cutting board table when you are finished.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lawdy, Steve...that's gotta be the makings of the "World's Biggest Cutting Board"..lol

Whatcha serving out at your casa ???.....Elephant Roast ????:rotfl:



Edit...Mea Culpa...missed the word 'table' :rotfl:


----------

